# oracletabellen in java einlesen



## Eugen (4. Feb 2006)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage. Ich habe eine Verbindung zu einer Datenbank aufgebaut. Jetzt soll ich aus diese Datenbank alle Attribute auslesen. Jetzt meine Frage, wie lesen ich die Daten aus Orcale in Java ein ? Wäre schön wenn mir einer Antworten würde !
Lieben Gruß Eugen


----------



## Roar (4. Feb 2006)

über Connection#getMetaData() kriegst du die info, oder was für "attribute" willst du haben?

*verschobennachjdbc*


----------



## Eugen (4. Feb 2006)

Hi,

ich habe ein Datenbank und will nun Tabellen Cityobjekt, Building,ExternalReferences in Java einlesen. Ich will also Sachattribute auslesen bzw in Java einlesen.


----------



## Roar (4. Feb 2006)

und was geht daran nich? mit Statement#executeQuery() kannst du dein sql absetzen. benutz mal die suchfunktion, gibt jawohl genug beispiel dazu hier :!:


----------



## Eugen (4. Feb 2006)

Hey,

danke das du mir tipps gibst , aber ich suche hier die ganz Zeit und finde nicht passendes dafür. DatabaseMetaData , aber ich weiß nicht wie ich die anwende, könntest Du mir wohl bitte ein paar zeilen schreibe, damit ich weiter komme ?


----------



## André Uhres (4. Feb 2006)

Datenbank-Anbindung mit JDBC
PS: Mit ResultSet#getMetaData() bekommste ResultSetMetaData,
mit ResultSetMetaData#getColumnCount() die Anzahl der Spalten
und mit ResultSetMetaData#getColumnName(column) den Namen der angegebenen Spalte.


----------



## eugen (6. Feb 2006)

Danke an alle, für die hilfe


----------

